# Canon Rumors Changes



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-rumors-changes/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-rumors-changes/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Facelift!</strong>

Some of you may, or may not have noticed a slight facelift to Canon Rumors. I mostly just wanted to clean things up.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Rumors Sponsors</strong>

Canon Rumors is my day job now, so it has to make some revenue.Ã‚Â That being said, I am very much into the soft sell. I don’t want to be posting “deals” to the main blog every single day. I don’t think most of you come here for that.</p>
<p>I think a lot of you will also notice there are less ads on Canon Rumors now. That isn’t because there isn’t demand, it’s because I don’t want my sidebar populated with 10 ads! That’s of no benefit to the advertiser or the reader.</p>
<p>So how can you help?</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Price Watch pages are there as a service and if you click links in there, I receive a smallÃ‚Â commission. Again, it’s not in your faceÃ‚Â advertising, but it’s there if you want to utilize it.</p>
<p>I wanted to expand things a bit further for advertisers and for readers that are interested in deals. What I have started is a forum for registered forum users where I will post sponsor deals. Most will be coupon codes of some kind, others will just be links to some exclusive offers.</p>
<p>Today we’re launching with a LensRentals.com coupon code, and some Sigma for Canon deal’s from Abe’s of Maine. I have a few more planned this week.</p>
<p>I thank you for your support, and I won’t post about this again.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/board,24.0.html"><strong>Deals Forum</strong></a> (Only Viewable if you’re registered on the forum)</p>
<p><strong>NAB 2011</strong>

I’ll be in Las Vegas from the 10th of April until the 13th to attend the NAB show. I hope to meet some of you there. I’m going to see if <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/redpilotmedia/5348206363/in/set-72157625700173091/">Lisa Bettany will sponsor a limo arrival</a> for me. :)</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## rrr_hhh (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Canon Rumors Changes I hate them !!!*



Canon Rumors said:


> <div id=\"fb_share_1\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px;\"><a name=\"fb_share\" type=\"box_count\" share_url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-rumors-changes/\" href=\"http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php\">Share</a></div><div><script src=\"http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share\" type=\"text/javascript\"></script></div><div class=\"tweetmeme_button\" style=\"float: right; margin-left: 10px;\"><a class=\"tm_button\" rel=\"&style=normal&b=2\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/02/canon-rumors-changes/\"></a></div>
> <p><strong>Facelift!</strong>
> 
> 
> ...



I have noticed the changes. On a usual desktop or notebook, it looks much better. 

However since a few days I've discovered a new mobile edition and this is hell for me. I'm mostly reading Canon Rumors on my iPad2, using Safari. That is how I surf the net nowadays. The iPad is a mobile device, OK, but it comes with a big screen and the surfing experience is way better when you use the regular website. But your website force me to use the mobile edition, which I hate. OK, at the bottom there is a link to Exit the mobile version. But when I click on it, I'm in an infernal loop : the page is refreshed and I land on the mobile edition again. Sometimes after ten clicks I get to the normal website. Sometimes it works when I make a right click and choose to open the link in a new window, but most of the time it doesn't. When I reach the usual website accidentally and click for another link (say the read more button), then I land on the mobile version again and I'm in the mobile version again. It is extremely frustrating and I hate it. I'm giving up on reading your website on my iPad which is equal to giving up on it completely, since I'm mostly surfing the web on my iPad nowadays.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Sep 20, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The Price Watch pages are there as a service and if you click links in there, I receive a smallÃ‚ commission. Again, itâ€™s not in your faceÃ‚ advertising, but itâ€™s there if you want to utilize it.</p>



It would be nice if this section could include some prices from Canadian retailers, instead of just the more expensive (and less-than-reputable) US stores...


----------

